# Cyma - Fake or not



## Dalen (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi there

I am really hoping that someone is able to assist me. I have posted on another forum but even with numerous views, but no one has been able to answer, so I am hoping that this is the place to be..

I'm a complete watch newbie. Found this "vintage WW2 Cyma" watch for sale and was thinking of it as a gift for my son, who collects all things World War related. The markings on the case aren't the same as those I can find on the internet. So, first question is: Is this a genuine vintage Cyma? If yes, from when? Next question: Is this WW2 issue, possibly in South Africa as that is where it from?


----------



## Dalen (Dec 31, 2016)

Apologies, here is a picture of the back of the case.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

It is definitely a genuine Cyma watch and a very beautiful piece. The movement looks great as well, it was probably well taken care of and serviced.

I've just done a quick google search and this one came up first. Same model as yours. Does the one you're interested in have the markings on the outer case back like this one has ? These are military specific engravings.

http://www.antiques-atlas.com/antique/ww2_cyma_gstp_military_pocket_watch/as170a1580

Here is another one.

http://www.vanzwamcs.com/greenpages/WS19/pocket_watch/pocket_watch.htm


----------



## Dalen (Dec 31, 2016)

Thank you replying. The back is blank, no G.S.T.P or number. I have seen on the internet that the British issue ones have the G.S.T.P a number and the arrow.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

That is true. I'm afraid that means that it may be identical to an army issued one but that it was NOT issued by the army.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm with gimli on this one , unfortunately it can't be labelled a ww2 military watch without the all important markings , they count for everything including its value. A very nice clean good quality watch though from a maker that made watches ( pocket & wrist ) for the military


----------



## Dalen (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks guys, it isn't going to work for my son's birthday present. I'm quite smitten with it, so I'm going to contact Cyma next week and see if they can give me more details, as after discussion with some other watch aficionados, the face itself looks like it's from a earlier Cyma watch model with the squared off numerals. Will let you know


----------

